# fall decoy Spreads



## mlrdklr (Jul 11, 2008)

I am sure this has been asked a few times, and i have went back a few pages. But my question is my friends and i are getting into snow hunting and we will be one of the few groups around our area. How many decoys do you guys typically run day to day?


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

which area exactly?


----------



## mlrdklr (Jul 11, 2008)

Southern KS


----------



## mlrdklr (Jul 11, 2008)

The reason i ask is i currently have 40-45 dzn sillosocks and was curious if this would be enough hunting feed fields around my area?


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyone had any luck this fall with snows yet? We saw a few (200ish) in SE ND, last weekend.


----------



## huntnmike (Jul 23, 2011)

saw alot of snows between on Highway 2 in Nd between devils lake and michigan!


----------

